# please can someone help me



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello, i am looking for both advice, 

I have built many models mostly airplanes, I built a flying model, but I am more interested in ships, then flight. So I would like to dive into the world of maritime models. I am a huge ocean liner fan, but don't know of any models available of them or any other ships except for really small naval models by revell. please can someone help me deciding and finding a model ship that i can buy. I would prefer working with plastic as so I don't have to shape wood but any help is greatly appreciated.

Best Regards, Steve


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Revells "Oriana" is in re-issue...........

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gallery/service/liners/oriana-600-jb/Oriana-main.html

A well known online auction site usually can oblige on the purchase of same............or................

This site has a number of Merchant ship models.........and the only Hospital Ship model that i have seen, the "Hope".

http://www.bandhmodels.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=179_136_94


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, just so happens the oriana is one of my favorites, my favorite tho has to be the eugenio c.

Thanks Again, Steve!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

You are very welcome........

Best regards.......

S2182


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

i don't know how much you want to spend, but a company called Robbe do a model of a cruise ship called Hanseatic..about 1.3 meters long and radio controllable it can be found on this site http://www.westbourne-model.co.uk/robbe-radio-control-model-boat-kits-2340-0.html
it is a stunner but expensive outlay.
having said that, the amount of hours pleasure that it will give in build time, it's cheaper than going to the pub, and you have something better to show for your outlay other than knackered kidneys, lol (Smoke) (Pint)(Jester)
neil


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, will check it out.
Best Regards, Steve


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

hello I need a quick answer how are modelcraft models, theres a oriana model on ebay new, and I want to know how accurate, it is, and what the process is like. Should I go for it?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Stephen,
There are no bad kits - Some just need more patience and TLC than others! I'm with NHP, modelling is a much more rewarding pursuit!

I have recently been laid up with sciatica and was able finally to find time to build a couple of models. The Stuka in 1:72 scale was a joy to make! The Wright Flyer has about 2.5 metres of rigging (acknowledgments to my little helper, Brittany!)
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking at your pictures makko I see your flyable model airplane, I built one myself in 05, just a trainer tho, nothing compared to the quality that yours has.


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Stephen
There are a lot of ocean liner kits out there.
SS United States several scales
SS France several scales
Titanic and there are conversion kits to do Olympic Britannic.
QE2 several scales 
QM2
Queen Mary
Queen Elizabeth 
Canberra 
Mauritania several scales 
oriana
Some of these kits are out of production but they do come around from time to time. I would try Ebay for them.

John


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

S. Toth said:


> Looking at your pictures makko I see your flyable model airplane.


Thank you for the compliment, Stephen. The little Stuka is not flyable though, Just a trick with my camera in the garden! I knocked the two kits off in ten days - That's what sciatica does to you!
I look forward to you posting your Liner model once you get it! As I said, there are no bad kits, just that some need some more TLC than others (and a good Xacto knife).
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks, I have found one and will buy tomorrow, I will be sure to keep everybody updated on the build progress. Thanks again for your support, and help
Steve


----------

